# Colnago's Most Common Paint Scheme



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

As most of you here are, I am a huge Colnago fan. I love looking at all of your rides when you post them up here. From the Ferrari editions to Masters to the lower level Artes/Primaveras/Actives, they are all great! As I've been searching for another Nag to add to my stable, I noticed that certain paint schemes were more common than others. I see more 00F paint schemes than any other. What about the rest of you? Do you notice more PR00 than 00F? Whatever you notice most, shout it out here.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Lots of 00F and NL4 C40s over here. 
The most commont C50 paintjobs are PR10 and NS03


----------

